# Fresh Fried Venison Heart



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Three fresh deer hearts.

One of the most often overlooked, and best, pieces of the deer.
The heart is a muscle, and properly cleaned/cooked it is absolutely delicious.
A shame that it is too often tossed with the gut pile.

I always save the heart and liver.



Carefully trim and clean the heart, remove the upper part consisting of blood vessels and atriums.
Then trim the tops/outsides of fats.
There are a lot of of tough/fiborous inter-connective tissues in the ventricles that need to be carefully trimmed out.
Then slice into portions for frying.



*Money Shot*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Love the heart, but you can keep the filter....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Never had it fried, but grilled is hard to beat.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Love the heart, but you can keep the filter....


Do you like beef tongue?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Bodupp said:


> Never had it fried, but grilled is hard to beat.


Cast iron in butter is pretty good, as is the grilled.
So is sauteed, braised and smoked.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks great but when it comes to eating the guts haha


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

halo1 said:


> Looks great but when it comes to eating the guts


Not guts....guts are below the diaphragm.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ChileRelleno said:


> Do you like beef tongue?


It's okay. Don't really care for beef heart, but deer heart is a lot milder, IMO.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

pig heart is good too. we use the pig liver in boudain also.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Looks great but when it comes to eating the guts haha


Halo, I could feed you some heart and you'd ask for more, then ask what kind'a steak it is.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Halo, I could feed you some heart and you'd ask for more, then ask what kind'a steak it is.


If you cook it I'll try it! But I have a mental block on the innards! Hahah


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> If you cook it I'll try it! But I have a mental block on the innards! Hahah


Is the asshole an innard or an outard?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Is the asshole an innard or an outard?


Bwahahaha! :laughing:
Well... Are we talking the sphincter or the rectum, or the unit as a whole?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Is the asshole an innard or an outard?


sposed to make a whistle out of that for the kids to play with.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Halo, I could feed you some heart and you'd ask for more, then ask what kind'a steak it is.


I hope I can get ya a couple before the 10 th. Ill bring them to ya to see how they are done /right/. I hope I have to call ya, it sounds great. Tommy 850-485-7456


----------

